# Electricity anyone?



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahahaha...either that or it's an 80's flashback...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

ound:Oh, that cutie might need a massage wtih a dryer sheet. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you see the pictures of Linus? You two could power a city, it looks like! Ha!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby & I are both having some problems in that department!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a terrific photo!!! how on earth did you get that one?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me too! :frusty:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sally, is that from the wind?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

half wind half static electricity :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Max had been digging at the red throw and it generated the electricity. I wondered if there were any other electricity photos to post on this thread?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That's great, Oliver! I think I do remember Linus' photo!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Did you see the pictures of Linus? You two could power a city, it looks like! Ha!


Sheri...ound:ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ound: ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Max's hair raising experience*

I thought Max had been playing with his new foster brother and this is what happens!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Very cute, Janan. He's a beauty, too.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It's epidemic....


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

These pictures crack me upound:
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's the story of my life! Too cute!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I swear I will never complain about another bad hair day for myself again ound:ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute! ound:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

> I thought Max had been playing with his new foster brother and this is what happens!


Linda, that was Max's reaction when I brought Scooter home, "You did WHAT?" lol

Judy, that picture of Doc is a hoot! ound:ound:ound:

Any other electrifying pictures out there?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are a few that I have not posted yet of Linus.

Which end is which?
















Luke wants to know if we can return him--"This one's broken"


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow! Now, that's serious electricity!  ound:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> I swear I will never complain about another bad hair day for myself again ound:ound:


Me neither...too funny!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG! I'm PIMP!!! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, Marj, please explain what "PIMP" is for someone who still uses vowels. 

My students will email me, and sometimes I really have no idea what they are communicating since I do not text or use the "texting language" at all. It actually took me a moment to figure out what DH, SIL, ... all meant. But "PIMP" still has me stumped.

I really do need to get a tutor.
Karen


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Ok, Marj, please explain what "PIMP" is for someone who still uses vowels.
> 
> My students will email me, and sometimes I really have no idea what they are communicating since I do not text or use the "texting language" at all. It actually took me a moment to figure out what DH, SIL, ... all meant. But "PIMP" still has me stumped.
> 
> ...


I wondered, too, but thought I'd be polite and ignore the fact that Marj is a self-proclaimed seller of human goods.... :jaw: ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL Janan, that's what we have here too. I was combing the dogs yesterday and had hair straight up in the air. We're normally pretty humid but it's been dry lately.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Ok, Marj, please explain what "PIMP" is for someone who still uses vowels.


I think it's peeing in my pants.....or rather her pants. 
Wow there's some serious static electricity going on here!! Tooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri!!! ound: I've got to stop drinking coffee while reading the board


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you! Now I get it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, ladies. You have me all ROFLMBOPIMP now !! 

O.k......... so I'm exaggerating, but I did LOL reading the posts just now! 

p.s....... that's Rolling On the Floor Laughing My Butt Off Peeing In My Pants ! ound:


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Please tell me what DH stands for and a few otherslisted here. Is it Dear Hubby, Dang Hubby, dumb hubbY? i am leaving for work now whick is an hour early....the roads are snow with ice on top. Have a great day all or should that be HAGD? <)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH is dear husband and can also be D...s for son, d for daughter, etc. It took me a while to figure them out. There's still one I don't know, it's GFETE.

Be careful driving!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha, GFETE, I've been on here long enough and read that one! 

That is Grinning From Ear To Ear! I know one, I know one!
:rockon:


----------

